# New Big Honey show for EAS 2012



## Dave Meldrum (Oct 15, 2007)

Looks like EAS has really brought life back to the Honey Show.

http://www.easternapiculture.org/conferences/eas-2012/2012-honey-show.html

All new rules and prizes:

Extracted Honey, Creamed Honey, Cut Comb, Chunk, Frame of Honey
Beeswax, pieces, candles, novelties
Mead & Honey Beer
Arts and Crafts
Photography
Gadget Show
Honey Cookery
Comb Honey


----------

